# Clubtour zum Feldberg



## Mrs. Rocky M. (6. Juli 2005)

Auch wenn das Wetter im Moment nicht gerade zum Biken motiviert und die Vorhersagen für die nächsten Tage nicht prickelnd sind, wollen wir trotzdem mal ganz beinhart sein und unsere nächste Clubtour posten   :

Am Sonntag (10.07.) steht die Juli-Clubtour mit den 3 Hofheimer Rocky M&M&Ms (Doppel-T-Matthias, Einfach-T-Mathias und die nette Marion   ) an. Wie letztes Jahr geht es auch dieses Jahr wieder zum Feldberg, auf teils bekannten, teils neuen Routen. Je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer werden wir 2-3 Touren anbieten, so dass für jeden was dabei sein dürfte. Wer gerne sportlich fährt, der ist bei Doppel-T-Matthias bestens aufgehoben (ca 1400hm, auch Wunsch auch mehr...), wer lieber gemütlich bergauf und etwas schneller bergab fährt wird sich bei Einfach-T-Mathias einreihen (ca 1200hm, 65km) und wer am Tag zuvor zu lange gefeiert hat oder seine Kondition zu Hause auf dem Sofa vergessen hat, der darf mit Marion fahren (ca 40km, 900hm, gemütlich, der/die Schwächste bestimmt das Tempo = Genießergruppe). 

Startpunkt + -zeit: 
Matthias- und Mathias-Tour: 11.00Uhr Parkplatz am Kreishaus in Hofheim: A66 Abfahrt Hattersheim/Kriftel. Links Richtung Kriftel fahren. Nach der 3. Ampel links Richtung Kreishaus abbiegen. Berg hochfahren, dann sofort rechts auf  Parkplatz. 

!!! Marions Tour beginnt offiziell ein Stückchen weiter drin im Taunus: Waldgaststätte Gundelhard (oberhalb von Lorsbach): Anfahrt wie oben, allerdings nicht nach 3. Ampel links zum Kreishaus abbiegen, sondern geradeaus weiterfahren Richtung Lorsbach. In Lorsbach nach der 2. (??) Ampel rechts Richtung Gundelhard fahren (ist ausgeschildert, Schild ist allerdings nicht besonders groß). Dann immer gerade aus hoch zur Gundelhard. Achtung: auch wenn dies ein offizieller Weg für Autos ist und auch recht viele Leute mit dem Auto hochfahren, ist doch zu erwähnen, dass die Straße in schlechtem Zustand ist (Spurrillen) und es abenteuerlich steil den Berg rauf geht (also besser den tiefer gelegten Ferrari zuhause lassen und den geländegeprüften Opel nehmen....) Start: 11:45Uhr. Wer möchte, der kann mit Marion um 11.00Uhr in Hofheim schon losradeln (ca 200hm und 20km mehr).

Geplant ist, daß wir uns alle am Ende (Marion's Tour) bzw. fast am Ende (Mathias +Matthias) der Tour in der Waldgaststätte Gundelhard wiederfinden und uns im sonnigen Biergarten ein Schnitzel zwischen die Kiemen pressen  oder sowas tun:
 

Sollte uns das Wetter am Sonntag einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, dann werden wir die Tour bis spätestens 9.00Uhr an dieser Stelle absagen.

Na denn mal brav die Teller leer essen, damit das Wetter gut wird und Ihr genug Power in den Beinen habt     

Bis Sonntag

Eure 3 Rocky Ms aus Hofheim


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (6. Juli 2005)

Ich bin dabei und freu mich schon  
Bestellt mich ans Ende der Welt    Egal, mein Opel und ich - wir kommen  
Hab mich hoffentlich als erster angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (6. Juli 2005)

Bei diesem Angebot gibt es doch kein Zaudern, klar, dass wir dabei sind...  

Bis Sonntag...
Sabine + Werner


----------



## Floyd_1969 (7. Juli 2005)

Moin

ich bin auch dabei . Als alter Hofheimer kann ich mir die Tour ja nicht entgehen lassen und auf der Gundelhart war ich auch schon Jahre nicht mehr   

bis Sonntag und gute Besserung ans Wetter

Clemens


----------



## Bettina (7. Juli 2005)

Ich ignoriere, was ich da draussen sehe und was ich hören muss (plätscher plätscher) und erwarte besseres Wetter am Sonntag   

So ich 'den Gundelhart' finde, werde ich dabei sein!
Bis Sonntag,
Bettina


----------



## Brice (7. Juli 2005)

Falls ich einen Babysitter für meine Tochter finde , komme ich auch.

Brice


----------



## Ripman (7. Juli 2005)

Bin, sofern mir bis dahin nicht der Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen ist, auch dabei.

Freu mich schon

Jürgen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (7. Juli 2005)

Ich, Torsten mit Silvia und Ronny werden auch dabei sein.
Die Wetteraussichten sind doch optimal zu Biken: wir werden mit dem Bike nach Hofheim radeln.
Also dann bis Sonntag


----------



## Ripman (7. Juli 2005)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:
			
		

> wir werden mit dem Bike nach Hofheim radeln.



Hi Uwe, wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch ? Ich würde mich dann anschließen und ebenfalls per Rad anreisen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## filiale (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo, darf man sich als "Gast" aus Ingelheim kommend der Tour anschließen ?

Die "Mitlere" Tour (mit einem T - Mathias) hört sich prima an.  

Danke für eine Info, Gruß Jens


----------



## Ripman (7. Juli 2005)

Hi filiale,

logisch kannst Du Dich anschließen. Herzlich willkommen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (7. Juli 2005)

dann werde ich mich doch mal gaaanz entspaaannt hinter dem 1xT einreihen (jetzt bist Du dran mit vorfahren und wehe Du bleibst wo stecken, companero )


Freu mich schon - wieder mal ne Tour mit Freunden !!!


----------



## Dr. Giant (7. Juli 2005)

Also wenn´s ka Hunde reschnet bin i a dabei!  

Freu mi a scho, laudä Beinharde  

Dann bis Sonntag, und wie Marion sagt: Schön den Teller leerfuttern!!!

Gruss Hauke


----------



## mathias (7. Juli 2005)

Ja, schön schon soooo viele Anmeldungen. Das Wetter wird schon passen  

Matthias als echter Kenner hat mit Sicherheit einiges an schönen HM zubieten.

Marion lässt es etwas lockerer angehen (auch nicht mehr die Jüngste).  

Tja, und ich gebe den Guide für alle die ihre fehlende Kondition mit Todesmut bergab kompensieren wollen.  

@Präsi Dich im Nacken zu spüren wird bestimmt spaßig.   Aber ich werde mich für Deine super Trails und Fahrkünste revanchieren.

Grüsse 
Mathias


----------



## Präsi´s Hexe (7. Juli 2005)

Sigi Sauerstoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dabei und freu mich schon
> Bestellt mich ans Ende der Welt    Egal, mein Opel und ich - wir kommen
> Hab mich hoffentlich als erster angemeldet




Jepp, schließe mich an, unser opel wird den weg auch finden


----------



## Rockside (7. Juli 2005)

Ich werd' auch dabei sein. Das Wetter wird ja hoffentlich noch werden. 

Aber zur Not hätten wir ja noch die Idee von Mrs. Rocky M.: (Zitat) 'das Moos von den Steinen schrubben bzw. etwas trockenföhnen'.     

So wird's auf jeden Fall gehen.   

Bis Sonntag dann
ach ja, da werd ich bei 1xT einreihen


----------



## Rita (8. Juli 2005)

.. und ich werd mich der netten Marion anschließen   

Bis Sonntag
Rita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moorhuhn (8. Juli 2005)

HI, 

ich fahre dann auch bei Marion mit ! 
Grüße und bis Sonntag, 
Isabel


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Juli 2005)

Wer Lust hat nach Hofheim zu Radeln: ca. 17 km
Treffpunkt 9 Uhr 45 auf der Theodor- Heuss  Brücke am Brückenkopf  auf der Kasteller Seite, Rechtsrheinig auf der Rechten Seite.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (9. Juli 2005)

Hallöli,

ich komme auch  .
weiß allerdings noch nicht ob per Bike oder Auto. 

Greetings from Bischhäm  .

Nicolas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (9. Juli 2005)

Huhu,

schön, daß es so viele Beinharte und Sympathisanten gen Feldberg zieht. 
Habe heute nochmal die Strecke abgeklappert und Brombeerhecken geschnitten, wenn ich denn eine Heckenschere dabeigehabt hätte.....  

Die Wettervorhersage behauptet, daß es morgen früh regnen soll, was ich im Moment nicht wirklich glauben möchte, da hier so richtig schön die Sonne scheint. Also weiterhin schön brav die Teller leerfuttern, wir schaffen das schon noch mit der Sonne.... und für alle Fälle doch nochmal Morgen früh ins Forum gucken.

Bis morsche denne

Marion


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr Genießer,

Matthias war gestern abend noch an der Gundelhard. Dort findet heute wohl tagsüber eine Veranstaltung statt. Ich weiß daher nicht, wie es mit den Parkmöglichkeiten aussieht. Klappt das mit dem Parken dort oben nicht, dann fahrt einfach auf der anderen Seite den Berg wieder runter. D.h. über den Parkplatz drüber fahren und dann relativ schnell links eine asphaltierte Strasse reinfahren. Die führt Euch nach Kelkheim, wo Ihr am Ortsrand parken könnt. Wir holen Euch dann dort ab. Wäre gut, wenn mich einer/eine updaten könnte: Tel: 0160-96098840.

Immerhin schaut das Wetter ganz stabil aus. Kein Regen, eher Mix aus Wolken und einigen sonnigen Abschnitten...

Bis nachher

Marion

...ach: für die Matthias und Mathias-Gruppe ändert sich nix!!!


----------



## Floyd_1969 (10. Juli 2005)

Moin

da ich mich schlapp , müde und bäh fühle komme ich doch zur Gundelhart und fahre mit Marion mit .

bis später

Clemens


----------



## Matthias (10. Juli 2005)

hallo,

nochmal als Nachtrag:

Die Veranstaltung von Hessenforst findet Richtung Viehweide statt, beginnt zeitgleich und sollte uns parktechnisch nicht beeinträchtigen. 

Wetter z.Zt. : Top!

cu
Matthias


----------



## Der Herz-König (10. Juli 2005)

Also gut. Die Sonne scheint, der Wetterbericht klingt gut, lange gefeiert haben wir auch nicht. Die Hausarbeit kann warten - es gibt keine Ausreden mehr. Kurzentschlossen kommem wir dieses Mal mit. Selbstredend, dass wir mit unserem Trainingsrückstand versuchen werden Marion zu folgen.

Wir freuen uns auf einen Traumtag im Taunus.

Bis später
Jochen und Birgit


----------



## filiale (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

back from the routes...gute stimmung, die single trails haben irre spaß gemacht, gut geplante tour, prima angepaßtes tempo...kurzum...*LOB*  

Danke an die "3 M"   

Gruß Jens


----------



## Ewald (10. Juli 2005)

Super

Gruß

Ewald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (10. Juli 2005)

Auch uns hat es viel Spaß gemacht, schöne Tour mit Super-Trails, nette Gesellschaft, Pausen an den richtigen Stellen und immer besser werdendes Wetter.

Insgesamt eine sehr gelungene Komposition, wie Ewald bereits sagte:

SUPER!!!

Sabine + Werner


----------



## Floyd_1969 (10. Juli 2005)

Danke an die drei M aus Hofem .

Ihr habt ne tolle Tour auf die Beine gestellt die wohl jedem Spaß gemacht hat   

Bis dann 
G.B. 

Clemens


----------



## Rockside (11. Juli 2005)

Super Tourchen, die 1xT auch prima geführt hat, auch die Warnhinweise an den besonderen Stellen. Dickes Lob     

Und jetzt bin ich erst mal ganz schön plattgefahren   

Gruss,
Rolf


----------



## Ripman (11. Juli 2005)

Tach auch,

auch von meiner Seite ein herzliches Dankschön. War ne abwechselungsreiche und schöne Tour.
Wir haben auf dem Heimweg noch einen Abstecher an den Main gemacht und sind über Hochheim zurückgefahren. Daher hatte ich in Gonsenheim dann 117 km und knapp 1700 hm auf der Uhr. Die daraus resultierenden körperlichen Qualen ließen sich aber sehr gut mit einer mittleren Menge Weizenbier therapieren  

CU

Jürgen


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (11. Juli 2005)

Ja,

auch von meiner Seite gibt es außer Lob für die tolle Tour(-enführung) nichts weiter hinzuzufügen. 

viele tolle Trails und brennende Beine werden mir lange in Erinnerung bleiben   .

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## Ripman (11. Juli 2005)

Hier noch ein paar Bilderchen von einem unbedeutenden Fotografen aus einem unbedeutenden Teil eines unbedeutenden Spiralarmes einer unbedeutenden Galaxie 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Dr. Giant (11. Juli 2005)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen:

Super Tour!  

Super Leute!  

Super Trails!  

Super Wetter!  


Hat einfach alles gestimmt! Sowohl Matthias als auch Mathias haben beide prima geguidet (kann ich als "Mittendringruppenwechsler" ja sagen  ),
einzig der Unterschied, dass der mit einem "T" ungefähr die Trails RUNTERgefahren ist (teilweise leicht steil, aber geil  ) , die der andere mit zwei "T´s" in der ersten Hälfte versuchte HOCHzufahren!
Das war mir dann doch zu Laktat-lastig!

Hat Spass gemacht,

Gruss Hauke


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. Juli 2005)

Halli Hallo,

hier von mir nochmal ein kleines Sonntags-Resumee:

Wir haben den Rekord vom letzten Jahr gebrochen und konnten 29 Beinharte und Beinhartbeschnupperer bei unserer Feldberg-Tour verzeichnen!!! Danke allen, die dazu beigeradelt haben (und sich nicht wegen eines Caipirinhas zu viel in die Kiste verkrümelt haben... wir wollen mal keine Namen nennen   ). 

Allerdings hat im Vorfeld dann einer seinen Teller wohl doch einmal nicht ganz leergegessen, denn zumindest meine Gruppe hat (nachdem dann endlich am Start alle Schäflein eingesammelt waren... auch hier werden keine Namen veröffentlicht...   ) einen 1-minütigen Wolkenbruch unter Gundelhards großen Laubbäumen über sich ergehen lassen müssen um dann im weiteren Verlauf der Tour nur noch selber Feuchtigkeit produzieren zu dürfen.

Einen weiteren Rekord dürfte außerdem in meiner Gruppe zu verzeichnen sein: der meines Wissens erste 3-fach Simultan-Platten in der Beinhartgeschichte...hääää? Tja, da war diese eine etwas größere betonierte Wasserrinne, vor der ich dummerweise nicht vorgewarnt habe, die 3 Leuten gleichzeitig ein plattes Hinterrad beschert hat. So waren immerhin alle mit Flicken beschäftigt und keiner hat sich gelangweilt, ganz abgesehen von dem Zeitgewinn, den so ein 3-Platten gegenüber 3 Einfachplatten hat!!   

So sind also auch wir noch rechtzeitig in der Gundelhard eingetroffen und hatten zumindest gestern dann keine Probleme mehr unsere Teller leerzumachen.  

Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch!

... und nächstes Jahr probieren wir uns am 5-Fachsimultanplatten

Marion


----------



## Herbert (11. Juli 2005)

Danke den 3Ms für den gelungenen Sonntag. Das war einer dieser Tage von denen man nicht genug bekommen kann, und die leider viel zu selten sind.  
Doch das Tollste: keine Macht der Welt kann uns diesen Tag je nehmen.  
Ich werde ihn immer in meinen Erinnerungen bei mir tragen.  

Special thanks an Karli,   an deinem Hinterrad fühlt man sich immer wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TH64 (12. Juli 2005)

Thomas sagt DANKEEEE!!!!!!!!!!
für die schöne Tour


----------



## Der Herz-König (12. Juli 2005)

Das nimmt ja gar kein Ende mehr mit den Lobeshymnen. Aber auch wir können nur bestätigen: ein echtes Highlight und besonders für mich ein super Wiedereinstieg in die Beinharte Tourenwelt. Danke dafür, besonders an Marion, die uns souverän durch den Taunus über Stock und Stein geführt hat. Leider war ich mit meinem Platten etwas zu früh, sonst hätten wir den 4-fach simultan Platten hinbekommen.

Jochen


----------



## Bettina (13. Juli 2005)

Ja, die Tour war einfach super!
Die paar Höhenmeter vergingen wie im Fluge. Besonders runter   .

Alles war super organisiert und das mit dem 5-fach in der 'Mariongruppe': gestern gehe ich in den Keller um mein Leihrad zu putzen und was muss ich sehen: platt   
Also Jochen, wir beide werden an unserem Timing arbeiten, dann wird das schon im nächsten Jahr!


----------

